# Strike Back T alarm



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Hello - I am new to this site, and new to being the owner of a Euro Mobil Integra 810, which is fitted with a Strike Back T alarm. Has anyone experienced any problems with the sensitivity of this type of alarm? Mine seems to go off at odd times for approximately 10 - 20 seconds and then stops. Anyone give me any suggestions as to what may be causing this, please?


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

Hi,
Could be something moving about inside the van, anything hanging down or doors open?,
Regards,
Chris.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

jennifer, You could contact Solor Solutions who fit them at their Hamworthy premises 01202 632488. ray


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

It can't! The cycle is 25 seconds! If it is 10 -20 seconds then it's bust

Contact us and we will help you get it fixed. I am assuming that you bought the van with the system already fitted so you will need to prove ownership so give us a call

01823 321992 or 353235 Normal office hours and Saturday mornings


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

eddievanbitz said:


> It can't! The cycle is 25 seconds! If it is 10 -20 seconds then it's bust
> 
> Contact us and we will help you get it fixed. I am assuming that you bought the van with the system already fitted so you will need to prove ownership so give us a call
> 
> 01823 321992 or 353235 Normal office hours and Saturday mornings


I was just about to say that and you pinched my glory.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Sorry Puss :wink:


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. Yes I purchased the vehicle second hand from a dealer, and it is under guarantee. I have ascertained that I need to prove ownership before I can communicate with you at Vanbitz. Firstly though, I will need to actually time the alarm when it goes off sporadically, and then I will be in touch with you. Many thanks for your help.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

OK  We'l get it fixed for you

Eddie


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

were else can you get answers as quick as a flash, only on MHF.dennis


----------

